# Un avis sur la housse pour iphone 6+ de chez Noreve



## Skyriders21 (31 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,


N'ayant pas trouvé beaucoup de renseignements concernant les étuis de protection conçus pour l'Iphone 6 -exception faite du "faux problème" avec la coque made in Apple-, j'ai décidé d'acheter un étui chez Noreve, une marque française, mais qui produit, il faut le savoir, en chine, exception faite de leur étui "tentation tropézienne", à plus de 100 euros. 

J'ai donc commandé la housse en cuir pour Iphone 6+ en finition "exception" et de couleur sable vintage. (environ 55 euros avec 10% de remise proposée en cherchant sur internet). 

10 jours après ma commande donc, je reçois donc la housse dans un bel emballage en carton rigide signé de la marque, la coque est insérée dans un étui en tissu de couleur rouge. 

Première impression, c'est imposant (comparé à la 'frêle" coque conçue par Apple); un coup d&#8217;&#339;il vite fait aux finitions, pas de souci particulier, ce n'est pas une finition de luxe à proprement parler, mais ça signe tout de même un travail de grande qualité type artisanal.
Quant à la couleur elle est très sympa et elle ne demandera qu'à se patiner avec le temps pour devenir un peu plus foncée. 

J&#8217;insère le téléphone dans la housse, pas de souci, pas besoin de forcer et ça ne rentre pas trop facilement quand même, c'est donc bien ajusté... 

On sent que le téléphone est bien protégé, la partie qui se rabat sur l'écran est légèrement molletonnée, ce qui est rassurant si le téléphone tombe... Malgré tout le téléphone est bien épaissi, c'est surement le prix à payer pour une bonne protection...  :mouais:

Après je ne suis pas spécialiste des housses, j'ai eu pas mal de coque en plastique type Otterbox, un étui de marque "façonnable", et la coque en cuir pour l'iphone 6+ que je trouve très bien même si malheureusement elle ne protège pas l&#8217;écran, en cas de chute par exemple... :hein:

Pour info j'avais déjà acheté une housse chez Noreve pour l'ipod Touch il y a quelques années donc, et elle ne m'avait pas fait défaut...

A voir avec le temps concernant cette housse, si la colle tient bien et les coutures également... Le cas échéant je compte sur le SAV soi disant irréprochable de Noreve.

Pour info quand même, pour le petit reproche, La marque Noreve joue beaucoup sur le luxe et l'esprit Francais, Saint-Tropez et tout et tout, on peut meme voir sur leur site ce genre de commentaires associés à leurs housses:  "Imaginez Brigitte Bardot, reine du 7e art, dans sa résidence de la Madrague. Elle sort langoureusement de sa piscine pour décrocher son téléphone revêtu d'une housse Noreve." 

Ça fait quand même très cliché, d'autant plus que comme je le disais Noreve produit l'essentielle de sa production en Chine exceptés un ou deux modèles, à ma connaissance.

Il n'y a d'ailleurs aucune indication (ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé), sur le lieu de fabrication de leurs housses sur leur propre site... Mises à part d'astucieuses inscriptions presque trompeuses du genre "designed in Saint-Tropez" ou encore "Marque née à Saint-Tropez"...
Cela-dit, ça n&#8217;enlève en rien les qualités de fabrication de la marque. 

Voici quelques photos "en vrac", prises vite fait, pour ceux que ça intéresse je peux en prendre d'autres... 

Bonne journée


----------

